# Anyone offer good telephone counselling?



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

After a shock diagnosis of zero sperm and no future hope on the day of (otherwise v successful) egg collection, we feel we need some experienced counselling help as we struggle to come to terms with our diagnosis and find a way forward.
We live in Austria and our clinic only offers this in german.  
Has anyone ever tried any "remote" couselling options? Not ideal I realise but better than nothing for us...


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello Peaches,
I am not a trained counsellor at all, but would be perfectly happy to talk to you about our experiences, albeit an egg issue, not a sperm issue.  We did, however, have a similar experience to you in that with our 1st IVF, I had a great 'harvest' of 16 eggs, none of which fertilised with DHs sperm, which could have been an egg or a sperm issue or both.
Fell free to PM me if you would like to talk, and i will email you my phone number, but maybe it is qualified counselling that you are looking for.
I wish you the very best of luck.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

hello bluebell
i am so sorry to hear your news and wanted to thank you for offering to talk to me.... 

actually i have discovered the infertility network website which referred me to the "bica" website and i had my first session with someone last night which was a great relief...

thank you so much again though for the offer

i hope you find happiness after all this heartache
love
Px


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Peaches,
Just wanted to wish you the best of luck !  I am here if ever you need to chat.
Bluebell x


----------

